# Interesting Floundering method



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

This would be a good way to land in whole condition without damaging the flesh.

http://youtu.be/54vcRwof7H4


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

That's fine if you intend on releasing them, looks like to much work to me. Is interesting though


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

thats nice if your boat will float in that shallow of water,mine won't.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

it does look cool but takes the fun out of it and ya gotta get wet.

I gig 90% of my fish in 6" or less of water.


----------



## ACTIONJACKSON (May 6, 2010)

very cool!!!!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Our flounder population in Texas had been in a severe decline for years and this is re-stocking program. TPW goes out and captures the flounder alive and puts them in a breeding program in Port Arthur.


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

Night Wing said:


> Our flounder population in Texas had been in a severe decline for years and this is re-stocking program. TPW goes out and captures the flounder alive and puts them in a breeding program in Port Arthur.


Interesting.....Is it due to overfishing or broad bag limits ?


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Shrimp by catch is the main reason. Where I live in Texas, people target speckled trout and redfish. A majority of fisherman catch a flounder by accident so flounder aren't over fished. Our bag limit is 5 flounder except in the month of November when the bag limit is 2 flounder and no gigging in the month of November. Our TPW did this to protect the flounder who migrate to the Gulf of Mexico to spawn. Recently, TPW has started a flounder re-stocking plan to try and bring the flounder population back up. But that won't stop the shrimpers who catch tons of small flounder in their shrimp nets as by catch.


----------

